# my new 80g African Cichlid Tank.



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

heres some pics and a video of my new 80g African Cichlid Tank.
Tank is a custom 80 gallon measuring 40Lx20Wx24H
fish are all juvies ranging from 0.5 inches to 2 inches:
OB Zebras
OB Peacocks
Red Zebras
German Reds
Long Island Elongatus
Brichardis
Trewavasae
Electric Yellow Labs


----------

